# cured by pure oil of oregano



## another.ibs.patient

hello guys

first sorry for my english, im bad at it so lets just start my story

I know this life is hell, so because I feel better, and Im very happy now, Im going to share my expriense with you,

I want everyone to get ride from this hell life

just like others I have leaky gas problem, well it started about 6 month ago, I dont exactly remember how

it does happened but it was very annoying, symphtoms are worsen in stress situtaions, I feel warm around my anus,

and even I can feel the gas exiting, but I cant feel it in my gut, I mean I can feel it on my pant, I dont have a fart

feeling, its long time that I dont have any healthy fart, healthy farts that you can keep it or realese it,

I gone to a lot of doctors but as all of you exprienced they are idiots, they insisted that I have ibs, they gaved me

ssri anti deppress pills and some other stupid like colofac and other bulshits,

everytime I go to them and I say hey doctor I got worse, he just increase the dosage!

well my stool test, blood test and some other test came out normal, but god know I can see my stool is not normal at all

it smell very bad and has yeast inside, actually there was yeast in my test, but the doctor said because you have no pain

it is not yeast infection and this yeast is natural!! I tried colonoskopy nothing showed, I tried various of chemical

phills, but all of them produced more gas, more leaky gas, so I searched internet and I found out that the

oil of oregano is almost working for both sibo and yeast overgrowth, so I searched for it

in my country its hard to find it, I couldnt find any, until I saw a herbalist who had anything, he said he has

pure organic oil of oregano, I asked him about percentage, he didnt know what is it but he said if there is a percentage its

100% strengh, he said it is not for taking internally or under tongue, and it can even kill me, I said im so desparate, Im

going to suicide and I dont care,then I said I dont take it internally but I will do under tongue

every week 1 drop, but I was liying, I am not scared of dead, because this life is worsen than dead, I even tried

suicide, so I started with one drop plus 1 tablespoon pure organic olive oil in one glass of juice( two time a day)

this is two days Im taking it, I cant descibe how I feel, cus its marvolus, after I drink it, I just feel maniac,

Its not drunk feeling its more awesome, the gas and smell of oregano coming from my eyes and from everywhere, in wc

my stool smell oregano, you know its better that fecal smell, today in work station I felt great, no odure at all, I was relaxed

because I knew even if the odure come out it smell like oregano! and maybe this none stress helped aswell, but Im sure

the oregano did the main job, offcouse this magical thing is not without side effects, its toxin as the Botanist said

this is worse than toxin, and can make hysteria, but Im not scared, I just sometimes feel wired, very wierd, my leg go

in pain, its not actually pain, its like its not my legs at all, or some wierd feeling in my brain, like drug addict or

something like that, but I dont care at all, if I keep getting better, I may change from eating to using it under the tongue,

but for now Im going to drink it, for killing this candidas in my gut I need this, its a nuke to your boddy

I dont know if you guys tried oil of oregano, but if you didnt, go for oil(not pills) and go for pure organic ones,

not the commerical ones, I also take apple vinegar(organic one) its good too, Im forced to eat honey and a lot of water

with it, it almost burn my stomach, and Im taking oregano leaf sodden everyday, I am eating this oregano leaf for months

but hell this oil is something else, lets say its a nuclear bomb who can eliminate anything I mean anything in its way

guys stay tuned, I will update my progress, and if I died because of taking this toxin, I will let you know


----------



## purica

Oregano is one of the strongest natural anti fungals used in candida. It's better to rotate with other antifungals like GSE, garlic every two weeks with the low carb diet. I think the sick feeling you have is likely the die off.


----------



## another.ibs.patient

im in day 3, new side effects, blured eyes problem and a little Constipation, but leaky gas, I didnt felt it today, just when I ate my lunch I had some warm feeling around my anus, that was gone for 5 minute later

I hope this side effects stop when my boddy got used to oregano

-----------------------------------------------------------

day 4: last night I had painfull diareha, it wouldnt stop until morning I had problems, I was forced to take luperamid, anyway I stoped taking oil of oregano internally for now, Im taking it under tongue, I increased the dosage to two drop plus 1 table spoon olive oil I take it under tongue, its not easy to keep it, the gas and smell hurt my eye, it exit by my eyes and nose.

and for the guy who said that I can try altarnatives, the problem is, that I couldnt find grape fruit seed extract or garlic extract in my country, the herbalist who had oil of oregano had grape fruit oil and garlic oil, but Im not sure its the same as the extract

for now Im going to to take oil under tongue, if the symptoms came back, I should do something else

I hope the oregano oil didnt damaged my internal organs


----------



## Zarkaf

another.ibs.patient check your pm please


----------



## another.ibs.patient

day 5: another good day, Im having headache for about a day, but I dont think it because of the oregano, I have fever too, and weight lose, that I think is natural because I take high dosage of apple vinegar..

as far as I dont have leaky gas, I can tolerate any side effects, Im not drinking oregano oil anymore, Im taking it under tongue,

its not as effective as the drinking directly but its working, and its safe, it enter your blood stream after about 10 secounds.

guys, I have to maintain, Im taking vitamin e and b komplex every day, and Im taking vitamin b3 aswell,

im just scared of kidney damage, I must go to the herbalist and ask him about some kidney herbs

anyway, when I feel well, im just so lazy to come here, I think all ppl are like this, when they get healed they just leave here

I think its not fair, so I will try to keep you guys updated

thanks


----------



## embarrassed

another.ibs.patient,

Could you give us a level of how much you believe you are cured? Like 10 being cured, and 1 being no difference?


----------



## Zarkaf

what happened why you stop updating? or it not worked for you


----------



## dashrendar

Zarkaf said:


> what happened why you stop updating? or it not worked for you


He's dead jim.


----------



## another.ibs.patient

embarrassed said:


> another.ibs.patient,
> 
> Could you give us a level of how much you believe you are cured? Like 10 being cured, and 1 being no difference?


its nine when Im taking oil internaly, its seven when taking it under tongue.

and sometimes I drink internaly sometimes I stop drinking

drinking it has various side effects. my gut has wierd sounds, and I feel my internal organs are wiping out, so I take it under tongue most of the times.

and one golden rule, being relaxed is what we need, I think stress worsen the bactria over acting.

I know you cant be relaxed when you scare of having leaky gas in the present of ppl, so thats why we need oil of oregano

offcourse all of this anti bactrial things has bad side effects, your gut may become immune to them, they damage the kidney and another things

so we must reduce the dosage and be carefull.

and for the ppl who cant find oil of oregano, I think taking metronidazole 500 miligram every 12 hours until 10 days together with floconazole 100 miligram every day for 10 days will do the same job, but this chemical phills are worse and you cant keep taking them,

kind regards


----------



## embarrassed

Any updates on your progress?


----------



## another.ibs.patient

embarrassed said:


> Any updates on your progress?


I feel fine fine and healthy, today I had a lot of fun in the work office

we singed and laughed together, I didnt felt any leaky gas, I really feel relaxed, my stress and anxity is eliminated because Im not worried about that hell lg anymore, Im not even thinking about that

sometimes I scare mb this lg come back, but I just say with my self dont think about that, its gone, actually I reduced my oil oregano dosage, Im trying to more rely on oregano leaf sodden over oil, somehow I think being relaxed and having none stress life is even more important than taking any medication, your body will eliminate candida automaticaly if you fortifie your immune system, and what reduce immunity is stress and anxiety and fear, offcourse with having lg you cant cut those things, so you should atleast take oregano leaf sodden, but IM NOT RECOMENDING OIL OF OREGANO anymore, it damage your internal organs, I really exprienced this, so dont go for it, try altarnatives, Im somehow addicted to oil, but you shouldnt

I may not update anymore, cus I feel I should forget everything about that hell life I had before, and this forum is attached to that life and must be abandoned

I really want all of you to be healed, trust me I love you all, and also I think you will undrstand me

thankyou


----------



## Naiad

I'm going to try this for a while, I just ordered some pure oregano oil.


----------



## thickthighs1

Im glad this has worked for you..wonderful feeling knowing we can be just like "regular people" and not smell and have a life without fear of someone sitting next to or behind us..I hope to get better and stay cured


----------



## oceanblue141

@anotheribspatient Can you please update us your status. Please list any good brand of pure undiluted oregano oil available online which you think is potent. I would like to try.


----------



## isen9977

An update of your condition would be great. Anyone else tried that oil thing?


----------



## oceanblue141

I am currently taking Entocort. I would also like to try oregano oil. Are there any known interactions between oregano oil and entocort?


----------

